# Higuain: incontro in corso col Milan!



## admin (30 Luglio 2018)

Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, in questi minuti, a Milano, è in corso l'incontro tra Leonardo e l'entourage di Higuain.

*Sportmediaset (Raimondi) Higuain ad un passo dal Milan: prestito oneroso da 18 mln di euro con diritto di riscatto fissato a 40 milioni.


*


----------



## 7vinte (30 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, in questi minuti, a Milano, è in corso l'incontro tra Leonardo e l'entourage di Higuain.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti



Dai!!! Sono commosso


----------



## LadyRoss (30 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, in questi minuti, a Milano, è in corso l'incontro tra Leonardo e l'entourage di Higuain.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti



Ma è normale avere ansia ?


----------



## admin (30 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, in questi minuti, a Milano, è in corso l'incontro tra Leonardo e l'entourage di Higuain.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti
> 
> ...



Forza!


----------



## tonilovin93 (30 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, in questi minuti, a Milano, è in corso l'incontro tra Leonardo e l'entourage di Higuain.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti
> 
> ...



Eccolo l F5 compulsivo


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (30 Luglio 2018)

Dai ***** daiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## LadyRoss (30 Luglio 2018)

Ma Lui però non c’e ???


----------



## Gaunter O'Dimm (30 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, in questi minuti, a Milano, è in corso l'incontro tra Leonardo e l'entourage di Higuain.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti
> 
> ...



Se chiede 10 milioni, dateglieli!


----------



## Robix (30 Luglio 2018)

finalmente.


----------



## zamp2010 (30 Luglio 2018)

conte e vicino allora


----------



## Love (30 Luglio 2018)

Madonna benedetta dell'incoroneta...


----------



## Dieg (30 Luglio 2018)

LadyRoss ha scritto:


> Ma è normale avere ansia ?



Massì, anche sbavare è del tutto naturale.


----------



## Pampu7 (30 Luglio 2018)

Mi fa quasi strano vedere un'operazione del genere, non ero più abituato.
Certo che davanti ora è tempo di cessioni


----------



## varvez (30 Luglio 2018)

Higuain e Caldara, poi arriva Conte, un centrocampista è un esterno di fascia


----------



## Jackdvmilan (30 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, in questi minuti, a Milano, è in corso l'incontro tra Leonardo e l'entourage di Higuain.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti
> 
> ...



Se viene ordino la maglia IMMEDIATAMENTE


----------



## er piscio de gatto (30 Luglio 2018)

Vediamo vediamo...

Non parlo non parlo...


----------



## 7vinte (30 Luglio 2018)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Vediamo vediamo...
> 
> Non parlo non parlo...



Are you Mauro Suma?


----------



## er piscio de gatto (30 Luglio 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Are you Mauro Suma?



Eh no eh 
Eh no


----------



## Rambo cica (30 Luglio 2018)

Che trattino in Italiano o spagnolo?


----------



## dottor Totem (30 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, in questi minuti, a Milano, è in corso l'incontro tra Leonardo e l'entourage di Higuain.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti
> 
> ...



Date i soldi che vi chiede ed è fatta.


----------



## alcyppa (30 Luglio 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Are you Mauro Suma?



Non insultarlo.

È chiaramente Galliani


----------



## Victorss (30 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, in questi minuti, a Milano, è in corso l'incontro tra Leonardo e l'entourage di Higuain.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti
> 
> ...



Prego tutti i santi..se succede esplodo!


----------



## Jackdvmilan (30 Luglio 2018)

Portatelo nella sala dei trofei, per Dio


----------



## MaschioAlfa (30 Luglio 2018)

Ma chi se ne frega se ha Trent anni... Se costa 8 milioni e tutte le menate annesse.... Sono stufo di fare il contabile. È un giocatore che può fare la differenza? Bene. Dentro un rosa. Fino a dieci anni fa dei miliardi, dei fatturati e perfino di quanto prendeva un giocatore del Milan, non me ne importava nulla e manco ci pensavo


----------



## FreddieM83 (30 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, in questi minuti, a Milano, è in corso l'incontro tra Leonardo e l'entourage di Higuain.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti
> 
> ...



È il segnale che qualcosa sta cambiando.
Dopo chiudiamo Meyer e Bernard a zero, mister Conte e Keita balde in cambio di A. Silva.

E io mi compro la maglietta di Leonardo...


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Leonardo dovrà spiegare a Higuain che diventerà il simbolo del nuovo Milan, il simbolo della gente ed il giocatore più pagato. Che sarà il centro di questo Milan.



Higuain testa vuota. C'è bisogno che Leonardo glielo spieghi?!?


----------



## Rambo cica (30 Luglio 2018)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Ma chi se ne frega se ha Trent anni... Se costa 8 milioni e tutte le menate annesse.... Sono stufo di fare il contabile. È un giocatore che può fare la differenza? Bene. Dentro un rosa. Fino a dieci anni fa dei miliardi, dei fatturati e perfino di quanto prendeva un giocatore del Milan, non me ne importava nulla e manco ci pensavo



Se occorre €100 le metto pure io


----------



## __king george__ (30 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, in questi minuti, a Milano, è in corso l'incontro tra Leonardo e l'entourage di Higuain.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti
> 
> ...



dai dai!! questo sarebbe un colpo alla Ibra poche storie! uno che dovrebbe spostare gli equilibri...ma sul serio però

manca Antonio e poi la festa sarebbe completa


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (30 Luglio 2018)

Daiiiiiiiii!!!!!!!
Prenderlo è OBBLIGATORIO!


----------



## Raryof (30 Luglio 2018)

Dai chiudiamo, avrei la certezza che arriverà Conte!!


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (30 Luglio 2018)

Ma Gonzalo è presente??...cmq direi che si è capito chi seguire per le notizie per quanto riguarda il Milan...chiaramente Sky ha dei rapporti privilegiati con Leo...


----------



## diavolo (30 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, in questi minuti, a Milano, è in corso l'incontro tra Leonardo e l'entourage di Higuain.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti
> 
> ...



Da quando non abbamo un NOVE?Dai Leo portalo a casa.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (30 Luglio 2018)

Sbaglio o stesso hype Dell anno scorso per quella schifezza rinale di Bonucci?


----------



## Albijol (30 Luglio 2018)

Ho un'ansia che non potete neppure immaginare


----------



## CarpeDiem (30 Luglio 2018)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Ma chi se ne frega se ha Trent anni... Se costa 8 milioni e tutte le menate annesse.... Sono stufo di fare il contabile. È un giocatore che può fare la differenza? Bene. Dentro un rosa. Fino a dieci anni fa dei miliardi, dei fatturati e perfino di quanto prendeva un giocatore del Milan, non me ne importava nulla e manco ci pensavo



Non è un giocatore che può fare la differenza. 
Stiamo facendo un contratto con una durata e uno stipendio insensati a un giocatore che ha iniziato una netta fase discendente. 
E in più facciamo anche un favore alla Juve che non sapeva più cosa farci e se non ci fossimo stati noi avrebbe dovuto quasi regalarlo.
É una pazzia


----------



## Hellscream (30 Luglio 2018)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Sbaglio o stesso hype Dell anno scorso per quella schifezza rinale di Bonucci?



No, non sbagli


----------



## CarpeDiem (30 Luglio 2018)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Sbaglio o stesso hype Dell anno scorso per quella schifezza rinale di Bonucci?



Esatto.
Non impariamo mai


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, in questi minuti, a Milano, è in corso l'incontro tra Leonardo e l'entourage di Higuain.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti
> 
> ...



Riusciremo ad avere un attaccante decente dopo anni?


----------



## Theochedeo (30 Luglio 2018)

Io sinceramente sono più contento per Caldara


----------



## LadyRoss (30 Luglio 2018)

A me se non altro andasse in porto darebbe speranza per il futuro....


----------



## Freddiedevil (30 Luglio 2018)

Se vieni qui, Gonzalo, verrai ricordato come l'uomo simbolo del Rinascimento Milan. Questo conta più dei soldi, avrai la gratitudine e l'affetto di tutti noi.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (30 Luglio 2018)

CarpeDiem ha scritto:


> Non è un giocatore che può fare la differenza.
> Stiamo facendo un contratto con una durata e uno stipendio insensati a un giocatore che ha iniziato una netta fase discendente.
> E in più facciamo anche un favore alla Juve che non sapeva più cosa farci e se non ci fossimo stati noi avrebbe dovuto quasi regalarlo.
> É una pazzia



Guarda... Potresti anche avere ragione... Ma quello che mi interessa è che quest anno riesca a portarci tra i primi 4 posti in classifica. Poi potrebbe pure andare in pensione. 
Poi come giustamente qlc ha scritto qua sul forum, se la juve non avesse preso CR7, credi non avrebbero lasciato higuain titolare?


----------



## Rivera10 (30 Luglio 2018)

CarpeDiem ha scritto:


> Non è un giocatore che può fare la differenza.
> Stiamo facendo un contratto con una durata e uno stipendio insensati a un giocatore che ha iniziato una netta fase discendente.
> E in più facciamo anche un favore alla Juve che non sapeva più cosa farci e se non ci fossimo stati noi avrebbe dovuto quasi regalarlo.
> É una pazzia



Ci stiamo prendendo il secondo miglior attaccante oggi in Italia con un istinto del killer raro. In ogni squadra che si rispetti ci dovrebbe essere uno del genere. Se vuoi fare il tifoso commercialista puoi cominciare a tifare per il bilancio anziche' per i risultati sportivi. Gli ultimi migliorano i primi,sappilo.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (30 Luglio 2018)

Theochedeo ha scritto:


> Io sinceramente sono più contento per Caldara



Keep calm...... Aspettiamo le ufficialità


----------



## Garrincha (30 Luglio 2018)

CarpeDiem ha scritto:


> Non è un giocatore che può fare la differenza.
> Stiamo facendo un contratto con una durata e uno stipendio insensati a un giocatore che ha iniziato una netta fase discendente.
> E in più facciamo anche un favore alla Juve che non sapeva più cosa farci e se non ci fossimo stati noi avrebbe dovuto quasi regalarlo.
> É una pazzia



Bisognava aspettare, tra una settimana la Juventus te lo regalava, troppa fretta per un affare del livello di Bonucci l'anno scorso, influenzerà pesantemente in negativo tutta la sessione estiva


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (30 Luglio 2018)

Milan beffato: Higuain, Caldara, Rugani e il magazziniere del Cessus Stadium, per millemilamilioni al Chelsea.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (30 Luglio 2018)

Ilruggitodellapantera ha scritto:


> Milan beffato: Higuain, Caldara, Rugani e il magazziniere del Cessus Stadium, per millemilamilioni al Chelsea.



Non farlo mai più...... mai. 

Mi hai fatto tremare le gambe.... Al Milan beffato


----------



## Rambo cica (30 Luglio 2018)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Bisognava aspettare, tra una settimana la Juventus te lo regalava, troppa fretta per un affare del livello di Bonucci l'anno scorso, influenzerà pesantemente in negativo tutta la sessione estiva



Se non c’era lo scambio bono caldara si poteva aspettare


----------



## Konrad (30 Luglio 2018)

CarpeDiem ha scritto:


> Non è un giocatore che può fare la differenza.
> Stiamo facendo un contratto con una durata e uno stipendio insensati a un giocatore che ha iniziato una netta fase discendente.
> E in più facciamo anche un favore alla Juve che non sapeva più cosa farci e se non ci fossimo stati noi avrebbe dovuto quasi regalarlo.
> É una pazzia



17-18-36-24-16...le reti messe a segno nell'ultimo quinquennio dal giocatore che non fa la differenza.
Diciamo che nella Juve dell'ultimo anno erano cambiate le fonti di gioco e si sono privilegiati altri...com'è giusto che sia dal loro punto di vista. Questa è l'occasione più grande che abbiamo per colmare parzialmente il gap con le altre: prendere un giocatore che sa segnare, che lo fa molto e che a volte ti risolve una gara con una sola giocata anche facendo schifo 90 minuti. 
Finora tranne il "Soldato Cutrone" avevamo solo attaccanti che risolvevano la partita per le difese avversarie...

Poi oh...bonariamente ma te lo chiedo...ma tu chi cavolo vorresti?


----------



## Garrincha (30 Luglio 2018)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Guarda... Potresti anche avere ragione... Ma quello che mi interessa è che quest anno riesca a portarci tra i primi 4 posti in classifica. Poi potrebbe pure andare in pensione.
> Poi come giustamente qlc ha scritto qua sul forum, se la juve non avesse preso CR7, credi non avrebbero lasciato higuain titolare?



Higuain la Juventus lo ha messo alla porta dalla scorsa stagione panchinizzandolo più del lecito, hanno provato anche a scambiarlo con Icardi prima che Ronaldo si offrisse a mezza serie A, l'argentino è stato messo alla porta da tempo a prescindere da chi è arrivato e dai soldi che devono recuperare, se non era Ronaldo era un altro ma la Juventus ha deciso di sbarazzarsene, ora perché bisognerebbe chiedersi


----------



## FreddieM83 (30 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, in questi minuti, a Milano, è in corso l'incontro tra Leonardo e l'entourage di Higuain.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti
> 
> ...



Stiamo prendendo il meglio che offre il mercato.
Per la contabilità un modo si troverà: tipo 5 MLN netti dal Milan e 2-3 da qualche main sponsor o cose del genere.


----------



## folletto (30 Luglio 2018)

Anche sovrappeso se arriva inizieremo a respirare un'altra aria


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (30 Luglio 2018)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Non farlo mai più...... mai.
> 
> Mi hai fatto tremare le gambe.... Al Milan beffato



Buahaha


----------



## CarpeDiem (30 Luglio 2018)

Konrad ha scritto:


> 17-18-36-24-16...le reti messe a segno nell'ultimo quinquennio dal giocatore che non fa la differenza.
> Diciamo che nella Juve dell'ultimo anno erano cambiate le fonti di gioco e si sono privilegiati altri...com'è giusto che sia dal loro punto di vista. Questa è l'occasione più grande che abbiamo per colmare parzialmente il gap con le altre: prendere un giocatore che sa segnare, che lo fa molto e che a volte ti risolve una gara con una sola giocata anche facendo schifo 90 minuti.
> Finora tranne il "Soldato Cutrone" avevamo solo attaccanti che risolvevano la partita per le difese avversarie...
> 
> Poi oh...bonariamente ma te lo chiedo...ma tu chi cavolo vorresti?



Belotti


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Luglio 2018)

CarpeDiem ha scritto:


> Belotti


----------



## Zosimo2410 (30 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, in questi minuti, a Milano, è in corso l'incontro tra Leonardo e l'entourage di Higuain.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti
> 
> ...



Hanno davvero detto “*potrebbe* tenersi stasera a Milano a Torino o in un altro posto” ??

Non é il mio preferito, ma é una scelta che ci sta. Bisogna evitare di lasciarlo solo altrimenti viene disinnescato come gli altri. Comunque 
é un buon tassello.


----------



## 7vinte (30 Luglio 2018)

CarpeDiem ha scritto:


> Belotti



Viva la mediocrità. Come si fa a preferire Belotti a Higuain?????


----------



## MaschioAlfa (30 Luglio 2018)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Higuain la Juventus lo ha messo alla porta dalla scorsa stagione panchinizzandolo più del lecito, hanno provato anche a scambiarlo con Icardi prima che Ronaldo si offrisse a mezza serie A, l'argentino è stato messo alla porta da tempo a prescindere da chi è arrivato e dai soldi che devono recuperare, se non era Ronaldo era un altro ma la Juventus ha deciso di sbarazzarsene, ora perché bisognerebbe chiedersi



Perché sono dei contabili.... CR7 a parte quest anno, hanno sempre messo in primo piano la Grana sonante.. Il bilancio. Via pogba dentro higuain. Ora con l avanzare Dell età del pipita si sono fatti i loro conti e senza nessun tipo di remora o riconoscenza hanno deciso di venderlo fintanto avesse mercato. Gli strisciati ragionano così. 
Lo hanno sempre fatto ( CR7 a parte)


----------



## Zosimo2410 (30 Luglio 2018)

folletto ha scritto:


> Anche sovrappeso se arriva inizieremo a respirare un'altra aria



Dalle foto di oggi mi é sembrato in gran forma.


----------



## Pitermilanista (30 Luglio 2018)

folletto ha scritto:


> Anche sovrappeso se arriva inizieremo a respirare un'altra aria



Guarda le foto delle prove mediche di oggi a Torino, sembra scheletrico... Sarà dimagrito di 10 chili dalla fine della stagione ad adesso, immagino lo abbiano tenuto a stecchetto in nazionale.


----------



## Aron (30 Luglio 2018)

CarpeDiem ha scritto:


> Belotti



Costasse 30 milioni se ne potrebbe anche parlare, ma Cairo ne vuole almeno il triplo


----------



## luigi61 (30 Luglio 2018)

Rimpiango Mirabelli, a quest'ora avremmo già Zaza! maledetto Leonardo


----------



## Freddiedevil (30 Luglio 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Hanno davvero detto “*potrebbe* tenersi stasera a Milano a Torino o in un altro posto” ??
> 
> Non é il mio preferito, ma é una scelta che ci sta. Bisogna evitare di lasciarlo solo altrimenti viene disinnescato come gli altri. Comunque
> é un buon tassello.



Vabbe "buon tassello" chi ti ha fatto 22 gol a stagione in media in Serie A...praticamente è uno che segna anche se la palla gli va sbattere addosso


----------



## folletto (30 Luglio 2018)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Guarda le foto delle prove mediche di oggi a Torino, sembra scheletrico... Sarà dimagrito di 10 chili dalla fine della stagione ad adesso, immagino lo abbiano tenuto a stecchetto in nazionale.


Intendevo che comunque l'arrivo di uno come Iguain significa che c'è davvero una svolta, se poi è in forma e fa 2 pere ai gobbi 
a Torino........


----------



## 7vinte (30 Luglio 2018)

Ma come?!?!?!? E Zaza!!!! Maledetti!!! Mirabelli <3 doveva pprtarci Zaza, era da tenere. Mirabelli e Fassone gli acquisti piu importanti della stagione!


----------



## Konrad (30 Luglio 2018)

CarpeDiem ha scritto:


> Belotti



Ti ringrazio...per quanto mi riguarda hai detto tutto...e te lo dice chi la stagione scorsa perorava la causa Belotti. Ma ancora oggi tra Higuain e Belotti c'è un discreto abisso. Domani non so. Se Cairo ce lo scambiasse per Kalinic, Abate e Montolivo lo prenderei subito....subito dopo aver fatto firmare Higuain ovviamente.


----------



## CarpeDiem (30 Luglio 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Costasse 30 milioni se ne potrebbe anche parlare, ma Cairo ne vuole almeno il triplo



L'anno scorso forse, quest'anno sarebbe costato meno di Higuain. 
Ma vabbè ormai è andata, speriamo di non dover vendere troppi giocatori per pagare lo stipendio di Higuain


----------



## admin (30 Luglio 2018)

*Sportmediaset (Raimondi) Higuain ad un passo dal Milan: prestito oneroso da 18 mln di euro con diritto di riscatto fissato a 40 milioni. *


----------



## Mika (30 Luglio 2018)

FreddieM83 ha scritto:


> È il segnale che qualcosa sta cambiando.
> Dopo chiudiamo Meyer e Bernard a zero, mister Conte e Keita balde in cambio di A. Silva.
> 
> E io mi compro la maglietta di Leonardo...



La ho già dal lontano 1998


----------



## Rambo cica (30 Luglio 2018)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Guarda le foto delle prove mediche di oggi a Torino, sembra scheletrico... Sarà dimagrito di 10 chili dalla fine della stagione ad adesso, immagino lo abbiano tenuto a stecchetto in nazionale.



Oppure sapeva che doveva procurarsi un nuovo contratto


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (30 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset (Raimondi) Higuain ad un passo dal Milan: prestito oneroso da 18 mln di euro con diritto di riscatto fissato a 40 milioni. *



Dai!


----------



## __king george__ (30 Luglio 2018)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Dai chiudiamo, avrei la certezza che arriverà Conte!!



cioè?


----------



## markjordan (30 Luglio 2018)

tutti abbiamo dubbi chi li esprime deciso non e' onesto negli intenti 

non esiste un goleador prendibile
fate nomi dai
non ci sono e i vari belotti morata a prezzi da galera non valgono cutrone


----------



## Pitermilanista (30 Luglio 2018)

CarpeDiem ha scritto:


> Belotti



- È uno spilungone e viene dal campionato olandese, i difensori italiani se lo papperanno per colazione, e poi perchè Crujff lo lascia partire con l'indennizzo Uefa?

- È lezioso, solista, pigro, non c'entra niente con la filosofia del Milan, è balcanico, e poi viene a fare il quinto straniero quando ne possono giocare solo tre... Acquisto insensato!

- Ha 31 anni ufficiali e forse 35 reali, africano e quindi oggetto misterioso, non ha mai segnato più di 15 gol nel campionato francese, figuriamoci in serie A... Passare da Van Basten a questo qui, mamma mia come ci siamo ridotti...

- Quelli dell'est in Italia non hanno mai sfondato, lo paghi 40 miliardi solo per la tripletta al Camp Nou, noi con questo qui dovremmo sfidare Ronaldo e Vieri?

Grazie a Dio non esisteva internet ai tempi (o blogs/forums/twitter, nell'ultimo caso).

Quando ti comprano uno come Higuain, non devi far altro che godere! Sarò sbagliato io...


----------



## Clarenzio (30 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, in questi minuti, a Milano, è in corso l'incontro tra Leonardo e l'entourage di Higuain.
> 
> *Sportmediaset (Raimondi) Higuain ad un passo dal Milan: prestito oneroso da 18 mln di euro con diritto di riscatto fissato a 40 milioni.*



Ma 1 anno o 2 a 18 milioni? 
Sono cifre altissime....



markjordan ha scritto:


> tutti abbiamo dubbi chi li esprime deciso non e' onesto negli intenti
> 
> non esiste un goleador prendibile
> fate nomi dai
> non ci sono e i vari belotti morata a prezzi da galera non valgono cutrone



Poi però se l'anno prossimo ti dicono che non ci sono soldi perchè in 2 anni Higuain ci è costato 90 milioni complessivi non ti lamentare.
Nessuno critica il giocatore, ma si spera semplicemente non sia un'operazione troppo azzardata.


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (30 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, in questi minuti, a Milano, è in corso l'incontro tra Leonardo e l'entourage di Higuain.
> 
> *Sportmediaset (Raimondi) Higuain ad un passo dal Milan: prestito oneroso da 18 mln di euro con diritto di riscatto fissato a 40 milioni.*



Alla fine, Bonucci ha mantenuto la parola: andandosene, può davvero spostare gli equilibri


----------



## admin (30 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset (Raimondi) Higuain ad un passo dal Milan: prestito oneroso da 18 mln di euro con diritto di riscatto fissato a 40 milioni. *



Ma inserire quel pippone del fidanzato di Ronaldo in modo da abbassare ulteriormente il cash?


----------



## Jackdvmilan (30 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset (Raimondi) Higuain ad un passo dal Milan: prestito oneroso da 18 mln di euro con diritto di riscatto fissato a 40 milioni. *



Ciao core....firmareeee ATTACCAREEE


----------



## Mirk (30 Luglio 2018)

Tutti si chiedono dell'operazione folle della Juve, evidentemente si è rotta di giocare il campionato da sola


----------



## 1972 (30 Luglio 2018)

dopo il fiasco posare anche la calcolatrice. questo ce serve come il pane!!!!!


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (30 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma inserire quel pippone del fidanzato di Ronaldo in modo da abbassare ulteriormente il cash?



Accontentiamoci


----------



## admin (30 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset (Raimondi) Higuain ad un passo dal Milan: prestito oneroso da 18 mln di euro con diritto di riscatto fissato a 40 milioni. *



.


----------



## Mika (30 Luglio 2018)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> - È uno spilungone e viene dal campionato olandese, i difensori italiani se lo papperanno per colazione, e poi perchè Crujff lo lascia partire con l'indennizzo Uefa?
> 
> - È lezioso, solista, pigro, non c'entra niente con la filosofia del Milan, è balcanico, e poi viene a fare il quinto straniero quando ne possono giocare solo tre... Acquisto insensato!
> 
> ...



Allora siamo sbagliati in due


----------



## luigi61 (30 Luglio 2018)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Rimpiango Mirabelli, a quest'ora avremmo già Zaza! maledetto Leonardo





Admin ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset (Raimondi) Higuain ad un passo dal Milan: prestito oneroso da 18 mln di euro con diritto di riscatto fissato a 40 milioni. *


non accettare Gonzalo non accettare


----------



## kipstar (30 Luglio 2018)

18 + 40 ? ma quanto sta a bilancio il pipita ?


----------



## ignaxio (30 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Forza!



è la prima volta in 3 anni di forum che ti leggo esultare


----------



## AntaniPioco (30 Luglio 2018)

Il più forte attaccante che viene da noi dopo ibra, almeno potenzialmente

Chiudere


----------



## Dieg (30 Luglio 2018)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Rimpiango Mirabelli, a quest'ora avremmo già Zaza! maledetto Leonardo



Epico.


----------



## admin (30 Luglio 2018)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> è la prima volta in 3 anni di forum che ti leggo esultare



Per forza. Io (in estate) esulto solo per i giocatori da Milan.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (30 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset (Raimondi) Higuain ad un passo dal Milan: prestito oneroso da 18 mln di euro con diritto di riscatto fissato a 40 milioni. *



Lamentele sui 18 milioni più 40 l anno prossimo.. 

Meno tre
Meno due
Meno uno... 


Effettivamente sono un po' tantini.... Ma se ci siamo comprati l annullamento della recompra di Caldara va benissimo


----------



## CarpeDiem (30 Luglio 2018)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> - È uno spilungone e viene dal campionato olandese, i difensori italiani se lo papperanno per colazione, e poi perchè Crujff lo lascia partire con l'indennizzo Uefa?
> 
> - È lezioso, solista, pigro, non c'entra niente con la filosofia del Milan, è balcanico, e poi viene a fare il quinto straniero quando ne possono giocare solo tre... Acquisto insensato!
> 
> ...



L'anno scorso pensavo le stesse cose dopo l'acquisto di Bonucci che abbiamo acquistato solo perché ci è stato proposto dalla Juve e ci ha scombinato tutti i piani del calciomercato. 
Dopo un anno stiamo facendo lo stesso errore, compreremo Higuain perché la Juve lo ha infilato nella trattativa Bonucci Caldara e poi ci ritroveremo con i soliti ruoli scoperti.
Ci siamo fatti fregare un'altra volta


----------



## Rivera10 (30 Luglio 2018)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> - È uno spilungone e viene dal campionato olandese, i difensori italiani se lo papperanno per colazione, e poi perchè Crujff lo lascia partire con l'indennizzo Uefa?
> 
> - È lezioso, solista, pigro, non c'entra niente con la filosofia del Milan, è balcanico, e poi viene a fare il quinto straniero quando ne possono giocare solo tre... Acquisto insensato!
> 
> ...



Quella su Sheva e' indimenticabile perche' era il periodo della sbornia Ronaldo(il fenomeno,non Cristina). Poi abbiamo visto che razza di campione era.Il secondo miglior marcatore della nostra storia.


----------



## Mika (30 Luglio 2018)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Lamentele sui 18 milioni più 40 l anno prossimo..
> 
> Meno tre
> Meno due
> ...



Se ci porta in CL mi sa che molti si dimenticheranno i 18+40


----------



## alcyppa (30 Luglio 2018)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> è la prima volta in 3 anni di forum che ti leggo esultare



Nah, anche lo scorso anno per Bonucci era bello pimpante


----------



## admin (30 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, in questi minuti, a Milano, è in corso l'incontro tra Leonardo e l'entourage di Higuain.
> 
> *Sportmediaset (Raimondi) Higuain ad un passo dal Milan: prestito oneroso da 18 mln di euro con diritto di riscatto fissato a 40 milioni.*




Quotate le news


----------



## Konrad (30 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, in questi minuti, a Milano, è in corso l'incontro tra Leonardo e l'entourage di Higuain.
> 
> *Sportmediaset (Raimondi) Higuain ad un passo dal Milan: prestito oneroso da 18 mln di euro con diritto di riscatto fissato a 40 milioni.*





kipstar ha scritto:


> 18 + 40 ? ma quanto sta a bilancio il pipita ?



Se non ho letto male si parlava di 55 milioni. Ma se aveva un quadriennale, con il pagamento della clausola di 94,7 milioni dovrebbe stare a 47/48 milioni.


----------



## Clarenzio (30 Luglio 2018)

Mika ha scritto:


> Se ci porta in CL mi sa che molti si dimenticheranno i 18+40



Non la Uefa direi.
Vediamo ora l'eventuale mercato in uscita e poi giudichiamo.


----------



## Rivera10 (30 Luglio 2018)

CarpeDiem ha scritto:


> L'anno scorso pensavo le stesse cose dopo l'acquisto di Bonucci che abbiamo acquistato solo perché ci è stato proposto dalla Juve e ci ha scombinato tutti i piani del calciomercato.
> Dopo un anno stiamo facendo lo stesso errore, compreremo Higuain perché la Juve lo ha infilato nella trattativa Bonucci Caldara e poi ci ritroveremo con i soliti ruoli scoperti.
> Ci siamo fatti fregare un'altra volta



Scusami eh, ma Bonucci lo propose in giro il suo procuratore non la Juventus. E , in tutti i casi, vuoi venire tu a fare il centravanti per 2 cocomeri e una cassa di banane?


----------



## admin (30 Luglio 2018)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Nah, anche lo scorso anno per Bonucci era bello pimpante



Verissimo. E come detto mi spiace che andrà via. Ma si è dimostrato un infame.


----------



## Raryof (30 Luglio 2018)

Ancora non riesco a crederci che stiamo prendendo il 9 più forte della Serie A
Ci divertiamo.


----------



## LukeLike (30 Luglio 2018)

Ma secondo voi Elliott permette a Leonardo di fare una operazione del genere senza aver calcolato ogni singolo rischio? Ma con chi credete di avere a che fare?


----------



## Mika (30 Luglio 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Non la Uefa direi.
> Vediamo ora l'eventuale mercato in uscita e poi giudichiamo.



Leonardo ha detto che il problema non è comprare i giocatori, ovvero spendere per i cartellini ma mantenere basso il tetto ingaggi. Se ti liberi l'ingaggio di Bonucci e lo sopperisci con Higuain a tetto ingaggio non cambia nulla.
PS: oltretutto il diritto di riscatto non è un acquisto per le regole del FPF. Ovviamente lo riscatteremo ma tant'è...


----------



## CarpeDiem (30 Luglio 2018)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Scusami eh, ma Bonucci lo propose in giro il suo procuratore non la Juventus. E , in tutti i casi, vuoi venire tu a fare il centravanti per 2 cocomeri e una cassa di banane?



58 milioni più un probabile quinquennale da almeno 8 milioni all'anno, altro che cocomeri e banane


----------



## alcyppa (30 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Verissimo. E come detto mi spiace che andrà via. Ma si è dimostrato un infame.



Stessa cosa.

Nel caso remoto e assurdo che possa arrivare Conte mi sarebbe piaciuto vederlo giocare allenato da lui


----------



## Brain84 (30 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, in questi minuti, a Milano, è in corso l'incontro tra Leonardo e l'entourage di Higuain.
> 
> *Sportmediaset (Raimondi) Higuain ad un passo dal Milan: prestito oneroso da 18 mln di euro con diritto di riscatto fissato a 40 milioni.*



Da quando andò via Ibra, l’attacco del Milan ha portato solo scommesse o gente finita ancora prima di iniziare. Higuain è l’attaccante che serve a noi. Lo Sheva, l’Ibra. Quello che ti fa vincere le partite con i suoi gol. Basta vedere alla Juve quante partite mediocri ha risolto. Forza!


----------



## admin (30 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, in questi minuti, a Milano, è in corso l'incontro tra Leonardo e l'entourage di Higuain.
> 
> *Sportmediaset (Raimondi) Higuain ad un passo dal Milan: prestito oneroso da 18 mln di euro con diritto di riscatto fissato a 40 milioni.*



.


----------



## Konrad (30 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, in questi minuti, a Milano, è in corso l'incontro tra Leonardo e l'entourage di Higuain.
> 
> *Sportmediaset (Raimondi) Higuain ad un passo dal Milan: prestito oneroso da 18 mln di euro con diritto di riscatto fissato a 40 milioni.*



Sentire l'interista Scarpini che in TV spera che Higuain vada al Chelsea mi fa pensare che la scelta sia giusta.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (30 Luglio 2018)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Ma secondo voi Elliott permette a Leonardo di fare una operazione del genere senza aver calcolato ogni singolo rischio? Ma con chi credete di avere a che fare?



.


----------



## Rivera10 (30 Luglio 2018)

CarpeDiem ha scritto:


> 58 milioni più un probabile quinquennale da almeno 8 milioni all'anno, altro che cocomeri e banane



Be',ma visto che tu tifi il bilancio puoi farci risparmiare. Immagino che fai tanti gol quanto pesi.Manda il curriculum


----------



## Raryof (30 Luglio 2018)

CarpeDiem ha scritto:


> 58 milioni più un probabile quinquennale da almeno 8 milioni all'anno, altro che cocomeri e banane



Meglio Higuan a certe cifre o cessi vari da 2-3 pippi l'anno?
Questo piglia quando i nostri portieri ma i portieri non fanno la differenza che fa lui.
Con lui dobbiamo svoltare, con i Kalinic, Silva, Borini non vai da nessuna parte, ora però servono altri giocatori di livello per non distruggere questa splendida operazione di mercato.


----------



## SoloMVB (30 Luglio 2018)

Mika ha scritto:


> Se ci porta in CL mi sa che molti si dimenticheranno i 18+40



Hai detto bene,qui tanti non hanno capito che è vitale riprendere a frequentare stabilmente la Champions,solo così si inneschera' quel processo di crescita che ci può portare dove sono oggi i gobbi.La lotta per i primi 4 posti necessita di un bomber e Higuain attualmente è tra i primi 5-6 centravanti del mondo,o qualcuno può dire il contrario?


----------



## luigi61 (30 Luglio 2018)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Rimpiango Mirabelli, a quest'ora avremmo già Zaza! maledetto Leonardo





CarpeDiem ha scritto:


> 58 milioni più un probabile quinquennale da almeno 8 milioni all'anno, altro che cocomeri e banane



godo come un maiale


----------



## Rivera10 (30 Luglio 2018)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Hai detto bene,qui tanti non hanno capito che è vitale riprendere a frequentare stabilmente la Champions,solo così si inneschera' quel processo di crescita che ci può portare dove sono oggi i gobbi.La lotta per i primi 4 posti necessita di un bomber e Higuain attualmente è tra i primi 5-6 centravanti del mondo,o qualcuno può dire il contrario?



Pure se comprassimo Messi ti direbbero che e' un operazione suicida, assurda, che non possiamo permettercelo,etc etc. 10 anni come quelli trascorsi hanno cambiato antropologicamente il tifoso milanista..Ora e' evoluto come voleva qualcuno.


----------



## BossKilla7 (30 Luglio 2018)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Sentire l'interista Scarpini che in TV spera che Higuain vada al Chelsea mi fa pensare che la scelta sia giusta.



Ahahahahahah, sarebbe una goduria solo vedere le facce da funerale che faranno quelli di Skyfo dopo aver spinto per l'inutile Morata

Il tizio che hai nell'avatar poi, sarebbe la mazzata finale.


----------



## alcyppa (30 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, in questi minuti, a Milano, è in corso l'incontro tra Leonardo e l'entourage di Higuain.
> 
> *Sportmediaset (Raimondi) Higuain ad un passo dal Milan: prestito oneroso da 18 mln di euro con diritto di riscatto fissato a 40 milioni.*



Aspetto l'ufficialità per, eventualmente, esultare.


----------



## Konrad (30 Luglio 2018)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Ahahahahahah, sarebbe una goduria solo vedere le facce da funerale che faranno quelli di Skyfo dopo aver spinto per l'inutile Morata
> 
> Il tizio che hai nell'avatar poi, sarebbe la mazzata finale.



Concordo e sottoscrivo. Ma detto tra noi...se arriva il tipo del mio avatar mi aspetto almeno un altro paio di annunci non proprio di secondo piano (nemmeno di primissimo ma giocatori belli funzionali IN SENSO BUONO)


----------



## _ET_ (30 Luglio 2018)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Meglio Higuan a certe cifre o cessi vari da 2-3 pippi l'anno?
> Questo piglia quando i nostri portieri ma i portieri non fanno la differenza che fa lui.
> Con lui dobbiamo svoltare, con i Kalinic, Silva, Borini non vai da nessuna parte, ora però servono altri giocatori di livello per non distruggere questa splendida operazione di mercato.



probabile gli riconosciamo un piccolo compenso per via dell'operazione caldara-bonucci.messo a bilancio sul cartellino dell'argentino per generare 3 plusvalenze...


----------



## Mika (30 Luglio 2018)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Pure se comprassimo Messi ti direbbero che e' un operazione suicida, assurda, che non possiamo permettercelo,etc etc. 10 anni come quelli trascorsi hanno cambiato antropologicamente il tifoso milanista..Ora e' evoluto come voleva qualcuno.



Se poi riuscissimo a mandare via Kalinic e Bacca sarebbe tutto perfetto!  Cutrone-Higuain. A. Silva in prestito.


----------



## Raryof (30 Luglio 2018)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Ma secondo voi Elliott permette a Leonardo di fare una operazione del genere senza aver calcolato ogni singolo rischio? Ma con chi credete di avere a che fare?



Loro calcolano sicuramente le probabilità.
Che probabilità abbiamo di arrivare almeno quarti con Cessinic, Borini, Silvia? ZERO.
Che probabilità abbiamo di arrivare quarti con Gattuso? 3 su 20000000000.
Che probabilità abbiamo di arrivare quarti con Higuain e altri 2 titolari di livello? tantissime, chiaro, le altre poi non stanno a guardare, dobbiamo tirare fuori un mercato eccelso a 'sto giro, non c'è verso, non possiamo prenderci dei rischi ma solide certezze.
Tutto ciò che mettiamo (in più, che pare troppo) lo recupereremo quando torneremo a certi livelli.


----------



## SoloMVB (30 Luglio 2018)

Mi sa che sarà una notte di refresh.


----------



## Boomer (30 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, in questi minuti, a Milano, è in corso l'incontro tra Leonardo e l'entourage di Higuain.
> 
> *Sportmediaset (Raimondi) Higuain ad un passo dal Milan: prestito oneroso da 18 mln di euro con diritto di riscatto fissato a 40 milioni.*



Il riscatto sarà 36.


----------



## Rivera10 (30 Luglio 2018)

Mika ha scritto:


> Se poi riuscissimo a mandare via Kalinic e Bacca sarebbe tutto perfetto!  Cutrone-Higuain. A. Silva in prestito.



Sarebbe eccezionale, perche' parliamoci chiaro. Se dobbiamo giocare con il 4-3-3 li due se non tre sono di troppo.


----------



## Raryof (30 Luglio 2018)

_ET_ ha scritto:


> probabile gli riconosciamo un piccolo compenso per via dell'operazione caldara-bonucci.messo a bilancio sul cartellino dell'argentino per generare 3 plusvalenze...



Sì è probabile che gli abbiamo dato qualcosa in più per via dell'altra operazione, in pratica il conguaglio per Caldara lo mettiamo per Higuain, quindi 3-5 mln se non sbaglio rispetto ai 55 iniziali.
Facendo acquisti si creano cessioni, per cui è meglio prendere gente seria, anche i vari Gomez e pippe varie hanno poco senso se arrivano delle offerte decenti li devi vendere.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (30 Luglio 2018)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Pure se comprassimo Messi ti direbbero che e' un operazione suicida, assurda, che non possiamo permettercelo,etc etc. 10 anni come quelli trascorsi hanno cambiato antropologicamente il tifoso milanista..Ora e' evoluto come voleva qualcuno.



Parole sante.



Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, in questi minuti, a Milano, è in corso l'incontro tra Leonardo e l'entourage di Higuain.
> 
> *Sportmediaset (Raimondi) Higuain ad un passo dal Milan: prestito oneroso da 18 mln di euro con diritto di riscatto fissato a 40 milioni.*


----------



## CarpeDiem (30 Luglio 2018)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Be',ma visto che tu tifi il bilancio puoi farci risparmiare. Immagino che fai tanti gol quanto pesi.Manda il curriculum



Vai a provocare qualcun'altro, con me non attacca


----------



## Igor91 (30 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, in questi minuti, a Milano, è in corso l'incontro tra Leonardo e l'entourage di Higuain.
> 
> *Sportmediaset (Raimondi) Higuain ad un passo dal Milan: prestito oneroso da 18 mln di euro con diritto di riscatto fissato a 40 milioni.*



Ho eiaculato di nuovo sul vestito della mia ragazza... Capita solo a me?


----------



## luigi61 (30 Luglio 2018)

Igor91 ha scritto:


> Ho eiaculato di nuovo sul vestito della mia ragazza... Capita solo a me?


Igor e una cosa che dovresti approfondire!!!!
o si scherza ehhhh! stasera forse si ritorna a tempi da VERO MILAN!!


----------



## Rivera10 (30 Luglio 2018)

CarpeDiem ha scritto:


> Vai a provocare qualcun'altro, con me non attacca



Scusami eh,ma non volevo provocarti.Parlo per me,sono stufo di giocatori in attacco non da Milan e quando sento di tifosi che si lamentano perche' prendiamo il piu' forte attaccante in Italia mi parte l'embolo. In tutto cio' e' giusto che tu abbia la tua idea,ci mancherebbe


----------



## Cantastorie (30 Luglio 2018)

Igor91 ha scritto:


> Ho eiaculato di nuovo sul vestito della mia ragazza... Capita solo a me?



Guarda che poi non finalizzi e finisce che va a cercare uno che la butta dentro


----------



## Igor91 (30 Luglio 2018)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Igor e una cosa che dovresti approfondire!!!!
> o si scherza ehhhh! stasera forse si ritorna a tempi da VERO MILAN!!



Gigi non mi gasare che stasera c'ho l'eiaculazione facile!! Ahahahha


----------



## Kayl (30 Luglio 2018)

Cantastorie ha scritto:


> Guarda che poi non finalizzi e finisce che va a cercare uno che la butta dentro



Va da Higuain.XD


----------



## Igor91 (30 Luglio 2018)

Cantastorie ha scritto:


> Guarda che poi non finalizzi e finisce che va a cercare uno che la butta dentro



Ma no ho 27 anni, fino a 15-20 eiuaculazioni le reggo .. certo che se ufficializzano Higuain stasera, potrei anche finire le cartucce xD


----------



## Zenos (30 Luglio 2018)

Si ma voglio anche Caldara al posto del giuda


----------



## Igor91 (30 Luglio 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Si ma voglio anche Caldara al posto del giuda



Guarda con Higuain davanti mi faccio tutta la stagione con Zapata titolare!


----------



## Igor91 (30 Luglio 2018)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Va da Higuain.XD



Non so se gradirebbe eiaculazioni sul vestito ahahahaahah 

Forza ragazzi!!!
Higuain è un top mondo assoluto.... Vorrebbe dire TANTO.


----------



## Maximo (30 Luglio 2018)

CarpeDiem ha scritto:


> Non è un giocatore che può fare la differenza.
> Stiamo facendo un contratto con una durata e uno stipendio insensati a un giocatore che ha iniziato una netta fase discendente.
> E in più facciamo anche un favore alla Juve che non sapeva più cosa farci e se non ci fossimo stati noi avrebbe dovuto quasi regalarlo.
> É una pazzia



In parte può essere anche vero, ma se è necessario per avere Caldara, ben venga, e comunque parliamo di Higuain, non di un Balotelli qualunque.

Ma ripeto, se tutto va in porto il vero grande acquisto sarà Caldara, ne sono certo.


----------



## Freddiedevil (30 Luglio 2018)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Sentire l'interista Scarpini che in TV spera che Higuain vada al Chelsea mi fa pensare che la scelta sia giusta.



Tra l'altro dicendo che il Chelsea gioca la Champions...già si comincia a rosicare


----------



## Love (30 Luglio 2018)

Troppa negatività...e badate bene che la negatività attira negatività...ce li secciamo da soli sti giocatori...se continuate cosi non fa manco 10 gol il pipita...e basta...siate contenti ogni tanto..


----------



## enigmistic02 (30 Luglio 2018)

Non sono entusiasta come la maggior parte degli utenti:

1)contento per lo scambio Caldara-Bonucci, ci guadagniamo sotto ogni punto di vista;
2) Higuain gran campione, ma mi auguro che venga a Milano a correre, sudare e sputare sangue, perché a Torino lo hanno visto in sovrappeso e in una preoccupante fase di calo, se fallisse, con quello stipendio, sarebbe una rovina;
3) il rischio principale è che non si riesca poi a rinforzare gli esterni d'attacco e il centrocampo, il che vorrebbe dire avere comunque grossi problemi in fase di costruzione e, quindi, creazione di occasioni gol per le punte. 

Speriamo in bene.


----------



## admin (30 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, in questi minuti, a Milano, è in corso l'incontro tra Leonardo e l'entourage di Higuain.
> 
> *Sportmediaset (Raimondi) Higuain ad un passo dal Milan: prestito oneroso da 18 mln di euro con diritto di riscatto fissato a 40 milioni.*



.


----------



## Raryof (30 Luglio 2018)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Tra l'altro dicendo che il Chelsea gioca la Champions...già si comincia a rosicare



Ma davvero, ho visto 5 minuti e farneticava di un Chelsea che avrebbe potuto offrirgli la "Premiere" e la Gembions.... si sarà svegliato 20 minuti prima della diretta quel morto di sonno.


----------



## King of the North (30 Luglio 2018)

CarpeDiem ha scritto:


> Non è un giocatore che può fare la differenza.
> Stiamo facendo un contratto con una durata e uno stipendio insensati a un giocatore che ha iniziato una netta fase discendente.
> E in più facciamo anche un favore alla Juve che non sapeva più cosa farci e se non ci fossimo stati noi avrebbe dovuto quasi regalarlo.
> É una pazzia


 Eh si.....immagino come invece ti saresti esaltato davanti allo schermo guardando indossare la numero 7 da Kalinic.....almeno lui è funzionale al gioco. Ragazzi, se arriva Gonzalo arriva un campione e fatelo un sorriso, su! Che sono anni che giochiamo con dei bidoni...


----------



## luigi61 (30 Luglio 2018)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> Non sono entusiasta come la maggior parte degli utenti:
> 
> 1)contento per lo scambio Caldara-Bonucci, ci guadagniamo sotto ogni punto di vista;
> 2) Higuain gran campione, ma mi auguro che venga a Milano a correre, sudare e sputare sangue, perché a Torino lo hanno visto in sovrappeso e in una preoccupante fase di calo, se fallisse, con quello stipendio, sarebbe una rovina;
> ...



]Non sono entusiasta come la maggior parte degli utenti:

Mah non penso che sia così. ...


----------



## Tessar (30 Luglio 2018)

Io sono contento, se dovesse arrivare sarebbe magari la chiave di volta della prossima stagione. Nonostante tutto lo scorso anno se avessimo avuto un attaccante da 20 gol ora staremmo parlando di Champions League.


----------



## dandrik (30 Luglio 2018)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Higuain la Juventus lo ha messo alla porta dalla scorsa stagione panchinizzandolo più del lecito, hanno provato anche a scambiarlo con Icardi* prima che Ronaldo si offrisse a mezza serie A*, l'argentino è stato messo alla porta da tempo a prescindere da chi è arrivato e dai soldi che devono recuperare, se non era Ronaldo era un altro ma la Juventus ha deciso di sbarazzarsene, ora perché bisognerebbe chiedersi



ma tu credi veramente alle *******te di delaurentis???


----------



## Freddiedevil (30 Luglio 2018)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Ma davvero, ho visto 5 minuti e farneticava di un Chelsea che avrebbe potuto offrirgli la "Premiere" e la Gembions.... si sarà svegliato 20 minuti prima della diretta quel morto di sonno.



Che ci vuoi fare...dimostrano di essere proprio di serie B in tutti i loro effettivi


----------



## Love (30 Luglio 2018)

CarpeDiem ha scritto:


> Non è un giocatore che può fare la differenza.
> Stiamo facendo un contratto con una durata e uno stipendio insensati a *un giocatore che ha iniziato una netta fase discendente*.
> E in più facciamo anche un favore alla Juve che non sapeva più cosa farci e se non ci fossimo stati noi avrebbe dovuto quasi regalarlo.
> É una pazzia



da cosa lo evinci?


----------



## Rivera10 (30 Luglio 2018)

Boh,sembra che alcuni stiano commentando l'arrivo di Javi Moreno


----------



## Freddiedevil (30 Luglio 2018)

Comunque vedrete che l'annuncio verrà dato durante Sky Calciomercato alle 23:00


----------



## alcyppa (30 Luglio 2018)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Mi sa che sarà una notte di refresh.





Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Comunque vedrete che l'annuncio verrà dato durante Sky Calciomercato alle 23:00



Mi auguro che per le prossime 3 settimane non riesca ad andare a letto presto praticamente mai.


----------



## Kayl (30 Luglio 2018)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> Non sono entusiasta come la maggior parte degli utenti:
> 
> 1)contento per lo scambio Caldara-Bonucci, ci guadagniamo sotto ogni punto di vista;
> 2) Higuain gran campione, ma mi auguro che venga a Milano a correre, sudare e sputare sangue, perché a Torino lo hanno visto in sovrappeso e in una preoccupante fase di calo, se fallisse, con quello stipendio, sarebbe una rovina;
> ...



oggi era in forma smagliante, hanno fatto il paragone con l'anno scorso (durante i test atletici, stessa angolazione) e sembra 10 chili di meno


----------



## 7vinte (30 Luglio 2018)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Comunque vedrete che l'annuncio verrà dato durante Sky Calciomercato alle 23:00



Lo penso anche io perche ora su sky non ne stanno piu parlando


----------



## King of the North (30 Luglio 2018)

CarpeDiem ha scritto:


> L'anno scorso pensavo le stesse cose dopo l'acquisto di Bonucci che abbiamo acquistato solo perché ci è stato proposto dalla Juve e ci ha scombinato tutti i piani del calciomercato.
> Dopo un anno stiamo facendo lo stesso errore, compreremo Higuain perché la Juve lo ha infilato nella trattativa Bonucci Caldara e poi ci ritroveremo con i soliti ruoli scoperti.
> Ci siamo fatti fregare un'altra volta


I “soliti” ruoli scoperti? E quali sarebbero?!
Il PRIMO ruolo scoperto è proprio quello della prima punta e se quel vuoto lo colmiamo cn Higuain non mi sembra una brutta idea.......abbiamo altri ruoli scoperti?! Si! Certo! Esterno d’attacco sinistro e una mezzala ma intanto abbiamo colmato la priorità, dopodiché vi ricordò che il mercato non è finito.


----------



## 7vinte (30 Luglio 2018)

A Bargiggia non piace questo topic. 

"Mentecatti" cit. 
Ahahahaha


Ps. Si scherza,non parlo di giornalisti


----------



## Love (30 Luglio 2018)

media gol dell'ultima stagione un gol ogni due partite..nella juve dove tutti vanno dritti in porta...


----------



## Raryof (30 Luglio 2018)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Che ci vuoi fare...dimostrano di essere proprio di serie B in tutti i loro effettivi



Quest'anno il campionato di Serie A sarà tostissimo, escludendo Napoli e Roma che sono già collaudate hanno fatto un ottimo mercato pure Fiorentina e Atalanta, anche l'Inter dopo aver fatto un paio di colpi sembra molto vicina a Vidal, la Fiorentina sembra poter prendere Pjaca e la Lazio ha sempre Immobile e un certo Savic (appena preso Badelj).
Ditemi voi se noi con la rosa attuale potremmo mai ambire a qualcosa di più di un sesto posto contro tutte queste, difficile.. e poi mi sento di qua e di là di un Gattuso motivato anche con il mercato low cost e che merita una chance, prima di pensare alle voglie di Gattuso bisogna andare a vedere gli avversari e gli avversari, tralasciando le rose, hanno tutte un allenatore degno.
Non c'è altro da dire.


----------



## Dieg (30 Luglio 2018)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> 2) Higuain gran campione, ma mi auguro che venga a Milano a correre, sudare e sputare sangue, perché a Torino lo hanno visto in sovrappeso e in una preoccupante fase di calo, se fallisse, con quello stipendio, sarebbe una rovina;



Veramente proprio oggi a Torino l'hanno visto in splendido pesoforma. Magro come non era da un pezzo.


----------



## Rivera10 (30 Luglio 2018)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Quest'anno il campionato di Serie A sarà tostissimo, escludendo Napoli e Roma che sono già collaudate hanno fatto un ottimo mercato pure Fiorentina e Atalanta, anche l'Inter dopo aver fatto un paio di colpi sembra molto vicina a Vidal, la Fiorentina sembra poter prendere Pjaca e la Lazio ha sempre Immobile e un certo Savic (appena preso Badelj).
> Ditemi voi se noi con la rosa attuale potremmo mai ambire a qualcosa di più di un sesto posto contro tutte queste, difficile.. e poi mi sento di qua e di là di un Gattuso motivato anche con il mercato low cost e che merita una chance, prima di pensare alle voglie di Gattuso bisogna andare a vedere gli avversari e gli avversari, tralasciando le rose, hanno tutte un allenatore degno.
> Non c'è altro da dire.



Posto che non mi sembra il topic in cui parlare di Gattuso. Ma quello che tu implicitamente definisci un allenatore non degno ha preso per le orecchie l'anno scorso una buona parte di allenatori "degni". Suggerirei di finirla di prendersela con Gattuso pure se piove.


----------



## luigi61 (30 Luglio 2018)

Dieg ha scritto:


> Veramente proprio oggi a Torino l'hanno visto in splendido pesoforma. Magro come non era da un pezzo.



Ehehrh Gonzalo sa che l'ALLENATORE DEL MILAN non tollera stravizi .....


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (30 Luglio 2018)

Le cifre sarebbero ottime!


----------



## hiei87 (30 Luglio 2018)

Sulla tenuta fisica di Higuain e sulle sue motivazioni ho anch'io i miei dubbi, però suvvia, sarebbe il centravanti che ci manca dai tempi di Ibra.
Ci serve una punta da 20 gol a campionato e che magari sappia anche dialogare con i compagni, e lui è il profilo perfetto, senza contare il fatto che è un nome di richiamo a livello internazionale.
Mi domando poi quali potevano essere le alternative. Morata? Immobile? Falcao? O i soliti feticci da football manager tipo Dolberg?


----------



## Zosimo2410 (30 Luglio 2018)

kipstar ha scritto:


> 18 + 40 ? ma quanto sta a bilancio il pipita ?



54


----------



## zlatan (30 Luglio 2018)

Ragazzi c'é qualcuno che critica il possibile arrivo di Higuain.
Rispetto x tutti ma Io aspetto e prego, dai tempi, dai tempi di Ibra nn ero così agitato
Ripeto Higuain sarebbe fondamentale x le speranze Champions ce la giocheremmo anche con Zapata in difesa. Se poi arrivano Bernard e un buon centrocampista, noi ci siamo


----------



## gabri65 (30 Luglio 2018)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Posto che non mi sembra il topic in cui parlare di Gattuso. Ma quello che tu implicitamente definisci un allenatore non degno ha preso per le orecchie l'anno scorso una buona parte di allenatori "degni". Suggerirei di finirla di prendersela con Gattuso pure se piove.



Concordo. Non se ne può più. Ok, va bene qualsiasi allenatore tranne Gattuso. Ma parlo sul serio.
Gattuso è out, non è degno, rischiava di mandarci in serie B, ci ha fatto perdere qualsiasi partita, compresi i record negativi con Benevento. Non sa allenare, non sa parlare, non ha carisma, non ha immagine, si veste male e ha pure l'alito maleodorante.
Nessuno vuole più Gattuso. Va bene, ok. Tutto il forum l'ha capito. Tranne quelli che non vogliono Gattuso.


----------



## Raryof (30 Luglio 2018)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Posto che non mi sembra il topic in cui parlare di Gattuso. Ma quello che tu implicitamente definisci un allenatore non degno ha preso per le orecchie l'anno scorso una buona parte di allenatori "degni". Suggerirei di finirla di prendersela con Gattuso pure se piove.



Chiudo l'OT: tranne De Zerbi, troppo forte lui.


----------



## LukeLike (30 Luglio 2018)

Higuain.
Caldara.
Meyer. 
Bernard.
Conte.

E basta. Mi accontento


----------



## enigmistic02 (30 Luglio 2018)

Kayl ha scritto:


> oggi era in forma smagliante, hanno fatto il paragone con l'anno scorso (durante i test atletici, stessa angolazione) e sembra 10 chili di meno





Dieg ha scritto:


> Veramente proprio oggi a Torino l'hanno visto in splendido pesoforma. Magro come non era da un pezzo.



Mi fa molto piacere. 
Vedremo. La stagione è lunga, come anche il contratto di 4 o 5 anni, alle cifre paventate lo ritengo un bel rischio. Mi auguro si possa dimostrare un campione di professionalità durante l'arco di tutto il suo contratto, a quel punto si, avremmo fatto un grande affare.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (30 Luglio 2018)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Posto che non mi sembra il topic in cui parlare di Gattuso. Ma quello che tu implicitamente definisci un allenatore non degno ha preso per le orecchie l'anno scorso una buona parte di allenatori "degni". Suggerirei di finirla di prendersela con Gattuso pure se piove.



Bravo. Poi davvero.... ci sono 2 o 3 utenti che anche nell’angolo della gnocca ho visto criticare il seno di una dando la colpa a Gattuso...


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (30 Luglio 2018)

Xkè non ufficializzano santo dioooooooo


----------



## Roger84 (30 Luglio 2018)

Ragazzi sto in tensione! È fondamentale Higuain per accorciare il gap con le altre...chiudiamooo!


----------



## Rivera10 (30 Luglio 2018)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Chiudo l'OT: tranne De Zerbi, troppo forte lui.



Risposta geniale,bravo


----------



## Rivera10 (30 Luglio 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Bravo. Poi davvero.... ci sono 2 o 3 utenti che anche nell’angolo della gnocca ho visto criticare il seno di una dando la colpa a Gattuso...



Sara' il caldo, davvero non li capisco. Penso che tra una donna e Conte sceglierebbero Conte


----------



## sacchino (30 Luglio 2018)

FreddieM83 ha scritto:


> Stiamo prendendo il meglio che offre il mercato.
> Per la contabilità un modo si troverà: tipo 5 MLN netti dal Milan e 2-3 da qualche main sponsor o cose del genere.



Ma chi vuoi che sponsorizzi Higuain, non è un personaggio, non parla mai, con la pancia che ha forse qualche salumificio.


----------



## LadyRoss (30 Luglio 2018)

sacchino ha scritto:


> Ma chi vuoi che sponsorizzi Higuain, non è un personaggio, non parla mai, con la pancia che ha forse qualche salumificio.



Gran Biscotto R............


----------



## Mika (30 Luglio 2018)

sacchino ha scritto:


> Ma chi vuoi che sponsorizzi Higuain, non è un personaggio, non parla mai, con la pancia che ha forse qualche salumificio.



Guarda che oggi si è presentato più magro rispetto agli ultimi anni.


----------



## Konrad (30 Luglio 2018)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Sara' il caldo, davvero non li capisco. Penso che tra una donna e Conte sceglierebbero Conte



Esco dal Topic...io nonostante l'Avatar mi farei sempre e comunque la donna 
Rientro in Topic...secondo me Leonardo chiede a Higuain di sposare il Milan in diretta come ha fatto a suo tempo con la moglie


----------



## Rivera10 (30 Luglio 2018)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Esco dal Topic...io nonostante l'Avatar mi farei sempre e comunque la donna
> Rientro in Topic...secondo me Leonardo chiede a Higuain di sposare il Milan in diretta come ha fatto a suo tempo con la moglie


----------



## Butcher (30 Luglio 2018)

Ma chi critica Higuain chi vorrebbe?
Aguero? Griezmann? D.Costa? Lewandosky? Kane?
No perché sono questi quelli migliori attualmente.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (30 Luglio 2018)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Ragazzi c'é qualcuno che critica il possibile arrivo di Higuain.
> Rispetto x tutti ma Io aspetto e prego, dai tempi, dai tempi di Ibra nn ero così agitato
> Ripeto Higuain sarebbe fondamentale x le speranze Champions ce la giocheremmo anche con Zapata in difesa. Se poi arrivano Bernard e un buon centrocampista, noi ci siamo



Impossibile non essere contenti dell’arrivo di un campione come Gonzalo.
Comunque anche io non gioisco pienamente e faccio fatica a capire perché, prova a riassumere per spiegare:

1) il costo.... costa tanto che equivale ad un all-in
2) togliamo 7n problema alla Juve, forse il 15 Agostonsarebbe costato molto meno.
3) il grosso investimento mette in dubbio che ci sia budget per gli altri innesti necessari, l’esterno con tanti gol e la mezz’ala.
4) spendere cosí tanto senza aver prima ceduto ci mette in pessima posizione sul mercato delle uscite.
5) Abbiamo 5 punte centrali e zero ali....
6) manterrá la forma negli anni?
7) quando il Milan potrá competere per vincere cinsará ancora ? (Etá).

Comunque acquisto ottimo.


----------



## arcanum (30 Luglio 2018)

Incrocio dita, gambe, tutto....


Higuain è perfetto al momento, non me ne frega niente dei soldi.
Falcao è un'incognita, potrebbe fare il Torres, idem Morata che invece ancora in carriera non ha mai fatto il titolare e i famosi 20+ gol stagionali. Le alternative non esistono o almeno non a quei livelli.

Spero e credo che Higuain abbia tutte le carte in regola per avere mille motivazioni, tornerebbe come a Napoli la stella della squadra e dal punto di vista fisico non ho affatto paura, di Gattuso si può dire tutto tranne che ai propri giocatori non fa sputare sangue in allenamento.

Prendessero lo stipendio e i benefit che ha Bonucci e glieli dessero pari pari a lui. 
Anche noi avremmo il giocatore che ci fa vendere centinaia di magliette, non come l'anno scorso che anche a mercato finito non si sapeva che maglia prendere! (mi spiace per chi ha preso la maglia di Bonucci)

Con Chala, Bonaventura, Suso e Bernard (se viene) alle spalle + Conti son sicuro che finalmente potremo avere dopo Ibra un attaccante che la mette dentro con una certa regolarità!
Ah, avremmo anche un rigorista, Kessiè stando agli ultimi rigori tirati è meglio se si fa da parte


----------



## Mika (30 Luglio 2018)

.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (30 Luglio 2018)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Ma chi critica Higuain chi vorrebbe?
> Aguero? Griezmann? D.Costa? Lewandosky? Kane?
> No perché sono questi quelli migliori attualmente.



Giusta considerazione.

Se posso riepilogare alcune risposte.... uno meno forte ma piú giovane sperando cresca (Morata, Belotti, Batshuay).


----------



## admin (30 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, in questi minuti, a Milano, è in corso l'incontro tra Leonardo e l'entourage di Higuain.
> 
> *Sportmediaset (Raimondi) Higuain ad un passo dal Milan: prestito oneroso da 18 mln di euro con diritto di riscatto fissato a 40 milioni.
> 
> ...



.


----------

